# Thanet / Broadstairs



## BGD

If you find yourself in east Kent or are en route through the nearby Ramsgate or, further afield, Dover / Folkestone ports you might like to try stopping off in Broadstairs (7 sandy beaches, unspoilt town).

The east and west Esplanades that run either side of the main bay (one on Stone Bay, the other on Louisa Bay) are very long and both have no parking restrictions although they can get busy because of it. The western one is the longest and curls around quite some way (perhaps a mile) all with prominent sea views (Broadstairs roads run along a cliff above the beaches)

There's a lot of mini-festivals that happen throughout the year too. A Victorian one at present (mid-later June) and a folk festival (thousands descend) in first week of August.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: After posting the above (and after the comments below) I was driving past Joss Bay today (Broadstairs' surfing beach) and it occurred to me that Elmwood Ave is perhaps a more ideal wildcamp site. Google Maps

There are no immediate houses, all you have for company is the bay, its carpark and a posh golf course ('fore'!). It's on the outskirts of the town but still an idyllic little spot and while busy during the day is much quieter at night. If you have kids in tow, walk up to the top of this road and just on the left, there's a field that has goats, donkeys and llamas that will come up to the fence to say hello and take apples, carrots and suchlike from little hands.

Walk down the adjacent Reading Street to look at the one street village with its small post office & grocers plus a village pub. Or carry on down the other side of the hill from Elmwood Ave as it becomes Callis Grange > Bairds Hill to see some lovely houses and a basic but friendly enough Thorley pub with food half way down.

Alternatively follow the main road (North Foreland) back into town towards Broadstairs for the restaurants, bars and beaches of the main town or in the opposite direction there's another Thorley pub called The Captain Digby which is alright if you're not too fussy about what ylou imbibe but its main attraction is a small but free kids soft play area for patrons and an outside kids adventure area with monkey bars and that sort of thing.

Hope it helps someone..


----------



## pfil32

I recently read in the local paper that the residents in these areas especially the East Esplanade have complained to Thanet council about Motorhomes being parked overnight. As usual the council is considering making it a no 'overnight stop' area making it even harder for motorhomes to stop in this area. Being the deprived area that it is I would have thought that any visitors to the area who might spend a bit of cash locally would be welcomed.

Phil


----------



## locovan

Ramsgate looking over the Cargo Ferry and Cliftonville all have lovely parking by the sea on a cliffe that isnt very high.
Shame if they did stop overnighting, as you are right Phil, the area needs Money bought in.


----------



## bonnieboo

Hi as a Ramsgatonian born & bred I agree that Thanet is lovely. you will always be able to find a place to park over night, , if not there are lots of nice little camp sites.

If you like fresh water fishing you should look on line at Cottington Lakes, you can camp there and I believe it has about 7 lakes to fish. Cottington Lakes is on the way to Deal.
Jakki


----------



## locovan

http://www.whitstableoysterfestival.com/

Lets fly the flag for Kent then
The Oyster Festival is a great time here

Whitstable has been associated with oysters for hundreds of years. Indeed, the roots of this festival go back to Norman times, when the town was an established fishing port, and it was the custom for fishers and dredgers to celebrate with an annual ceremony of thanksgiving. Today's oyster festival evolved with the revival of the local industry, and is now an event to promote both the oyster industry and the town itself. Held over nine days, starting in the weekend nearest to St James' Day, the festival kicks off with the opening parade, which follows the progress of the oysters in a horse-drawn dray through the town, stopping to deliver the catch to various restaurants, cafes and public houses. There are marching bands, people in period costumes, and various entertaining troupes. The parade is followed by a week of entertainment for both adults and children, with local art on display around the town, and plenty of places to sample local fish dishes.

Times


----------



## bonnieboo

I love the oyster festival Mavis, hopefully lots of our MHF members may go to it.
Jakki


----------



## locovan

Hi you live near me then.
Yes I love the festival and the way the Oysters come from the sea and are blessed.
The Firework Display out to sea is very good to --all the reflections.


----------



## BGD

I don't believe many members here would suddenly flash mob Thanet's coastal routes with their motorhomes. I haven't seen too many vehicles of that type parked there just a handful at different times, mostly during Folk Week. Mind you if a traveller encampment caught on and pitched up then that would be the death of that. 

On the cynical side though give the council and idea that involves them increasing their remit and they are not shy about doing it. The spots I suggested, partic the western side are beautiful.

Re Whitstable. Have to say last time I was there at low tide, walking in the shallow water there were hundreds of oysters just waiting to be scooped up. Not so sure if it was a good spot to have at them but it was mighty tempting.

B


----------



## pfil32

I totally agree will you B. I have yet to see a huge amount of motorhomes parked in the areas you talk about. Unfortunately it appears that the residents think that one motorhome is one too many. Obviously none of them own one otherwise they would know what a caring community motorhomers are and do not leave piles of rubbish around or make the area any less attractive as they seem to suggest.

Phil


----------



## BGD

pfil32 said:


> I totally agree will you B. I have yet to see a huge amount of motorhomes parked in the areas you talk about. Unfortunately it appears that the residents think that one motorhome is one too many. Obviously none of them own one otherwise they would know what a caring community motorhomers are and do not leave piles of rubbish around or make the area any less attractive as they seem to suggest.
> 
> Phil


I guess caution is best then Phil. I've therefore added an alternative spot above.

All the best

Ben


----------



## BGD

locovan said:


> http://www.whitstableoysterfestival.com/
> 
> Lets fly the flag for Kent then
> The Oyster Festival is a great time here
> 
> Whitstable has been associated with oysters for hundreds of years. Indeed, the roots of this festival go back to Norman times, when the town was an established fishing port, and it was the custom for fishers and dredgers to celebrate with an annual ceremony of thanksgiving. Today's oyster festival evolved with the revival of the local industry, and is now an event to promote both the oyster industry and the town itself. Held over nine days, starting in the weekend nearest to St James' Day, the festival kicks off with the opening parade, which follows the progress of the oysters in a horse-drawn dray through the town, stopping to deliver the catch to various restaurants, cafes and public houses. There are marching bands, people in period costumes, and various entertaining troupes. The parade is followed by a week of entertainment for both adults and children, with local art on display around the town, and plenty of places to sample local fish dishes.
> 
> Times


Out of interest then Mavis is there any reasonable wild camping anywhere near(ish) to the centre of Whitstable? Whenever we park there (in the car) it's always on a coin hungry meter at a car park.


----------



## steles

*Broadstairs/Thanet camping*

please can anyone update on the latest situation re Broadstairs camping overnight?
and recommend sites close to Whitstable, Herne Bay, Margate.
thinking of doing a little tour round that bit of coast
would welcome info..


----------



## BGD

Broadstairs - no change to what was written. 

Margate - not an ideal place to camp over night but there are a lot of places at Palm Bay Margate along the cliff top there (just not this weekend as there is an airshow, Red Arrows etc) 

I would suggest a preferential place to stop would be along by Westgate and up to Minnis Bay (Birchington). This area largely has a sea road without many parking restrictions and great views if the weather is pleasant. 

In ramsgate there are also a couple of areas if you can find a space from Victoria Parade (by the King George Memorial park) and then if you drive through Ramsgate town centre to the Royal Esplanade there are a range of places to park there. At TRE there is also a mini kids amusement area, with swings, slides, paddling boats, greasy spoon type food. No cost to use the swings, slides &c. 

Might be worth also finding some places near to Sandwich and Dover too and continuing along that way. Dover museum for instance is great for kids as well as adults.


----------



## steles

many thanks, BGD, for confirmation re Broadstairs, and other suggestions. most helpful.


----------



## waz

Flying the flag for Kent. Maidstone river festival on 30th July. A good family day out

Waz


----------



## locovan

*Re: Broadstairs/Thanet camping*



steles said:


> please can anyone update on the latest situation re Broadstairs camping overnight?
> and recommend sites close to Whitstable, Herne Bay, Margate.
> thinking of doing a little tour round that bit of coast
> would welcome info.. [/quote
> Sea view camping site at Swale Cliffe is lovely and on the seafront.
> Wild camp at Tankerton Slope.
> And Broadstairs is OK as I have seen Motorhomes there and Ramsgate.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Has anyone been to the new Turner Gallery in Margate yet? We looked at an exhibition about the project last year when I did a nostalgia visit (not in the motorhome). Margate, and particularly Dreamland, was the venue for most of the coach outings of my youth. I'm glad there is an attempt at regeneration.


Chris


----------



## steles

Locovan, thanks for additional info. had marked sea view as a possible, so pleased to have personal recommendation. have also noted tankerton slope. have a few options now which is great.
ChrisandJohn, in my ignorance didn't know there was a new turner gallery in margate. must investigate!


----------



## BGD

ChrisandJohn

Yes. I have to declare up front that I am as bewildered by much modern art as a lot of folks but even still I found it a large building with only a small number of exhibits that did not particularly appeal. Someone else may have a different perspective. Turner Gallery

The Old Town next to where the Turner sits though is nice at the weekend, a large range of niche shops and eateries: http://margateoldtown.co.uk/default.aspx Greedy Cow and Cupcake cafe best for snack type food, The Ambrette is posh Indian and Michelin noted (if not actually starred). Hear reasonable things about the Mullins Brasserie though never ventured (small kids). As also does the Harbour arm that extends out from where the Turner is located. BeBeached best on the arm, food is pricey but nice and uncomplicated.

The wider Margate shopping area is still somewhat depressed but the Old Town is pleasant enough for an hour (quite small) to stop off, have a bite to eat, look at small galleries, the mini museum (old police station) on rare days when open, bookshops, the Hoy pub opposite the Turner.

Just up the road from here there's also a large kid's playground with a large pirate ship to clamber and various other things to distract the small.

The http://www.walpolebayhotel.co.uk/ in Margate is also a curiosity, good for a sandwich on the terrace (don't have to stay) and a look around the displays of the hotel in bygone age..

Yes I know too much info..


----------



## steles

just back from Thanet. thought you might like update.
Broadstairs, no vans parked east esplanade, one 
German on west.
Tankerton, two vans parked, talked to one guy who suggested some residents trying to stop overnighting, but other residents in favour of it.
building works at Seaview at present, so arriving after heavy rain we were greeted by lots of mud!! site in great position though, right next to walks along beach. hadn't realised it's ACSI (not doing it next year they say) so could have saved on the pitch fee.
Disappointed in Tate at Margate - lovely atrium with views of sea, but very few displays.
hope this helps anyone planning visit to this area.


----------



## locovan

ChrisandJohn said:


> Has anyone been to the new Turner Gallery in Margate yet? We looked at an exhibition about the project last year when I did a nostalgia visit (not in the motorhome). Margate, and particularly Dreamland, was the venue for most of the coach outings of my youth. I'm glad there is an attempt at regeneration.
> 
> Chris


I have just seen this. Dont let me put you off and there is plenty of parking if you go to Cliftonville and park on the sea road (turn into the road where Tesco's Express is to the sea front.
Walk back. Or Westgate also on the sea front :wink: great for wild camping.
But Im so so disappointed in the Turner Contemporary and thats one of the disappointments its not turners work in a gallery as I expected as I love his Kent scenes.
It is a sparse exhibition--- I was in and out in 5 minutes.
The building is lovely

I did blog the day but I didnt say how disappointed I was as to many people read my blog but you are my friends
. :wink: http://rayandmave.wordpress.com/201...margate-and-the-turner-contemporary-building/


----------



## locovan

BGD said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whitstableoysterfestival.com/
> 
> Lets fly the flag for Kent then
> The Oyster Festival is a great time here
> 
> Whitstable has been associated with oysters for hundreds of years. Indeed, the roots of this festival go back to Norman times, when the town was an established fishing port, and it was the custom for fishers and dredgers to celebrate with an annual ceremony of thanksgiving. Today's oyster festival evolved with the revival of the local industry, and is now an event to promote both the oyster industry and the town itself. Held over nine days, starting in the weekend nearest to St James' Day, the festival kicks off with the opening parade, which follows the progress of the oysters in a horse-drawn dray through the town, stopping to deliver the catch to various restaurants, cafes and public houses. There are marching bands, people in period costumes, and various entertaining troupes. The parade is followed by a week of entertainment for both adults and children, with local art on display around the town, and plenty of places to sample local fish dishes.
> 
> Times
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest then Mavis is there any reasonable wild camping anywhere near(ish) to the centre of Whitstable? Whenever we park there (in the car) it's always on a coin hungry meter at a car park.
Click to expand...

Im sorry I missed this Park at Tankerton and walk back or Park even at Herne Bay and catch a bus to Whitstable or walk.
You can Park at Seasalter and catch a bus or walk into Whitstable


----------

